# Coach to Malysia...



## ShishaLicious (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi. 
I will be in Singapore in September. I wanted to know whats the timing for the last coaches leaving from Singapore to Malaysia LCCT ( Low Cost Carrier Terminal). I have a flight to catch at 6am.
And if there are any direct coaches going to LCCT and any coach companies which could be recommended. 
Kind Regards


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's only one bus from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur LCCT: Golden Coach Express. They have a bus leaving at 11:59 p.m. That's slightly risky for a 6:00 a.m. flight but doable, especially if you can print your airline boarding pass before you hop on the bus and bypass check-in.

There are more options with less direct routings, e.g. via KL Sentral. Also, you can fly from Singapore to the LCCT on either Tiger Airways or Air Asia. There's a Tune Hotel near the LCCT which is fairly walkable from the terminal. It's not great but it's a bed.


----------

